

Show HN: A CLI battery monitor for OS X - arvnd
https://github.com/arvindx007/Battery-CLI-Monitor
I have a macbook pro that doesn't have a screen, and couldn't find any shell scripts that would monitor battery life for OS X/Intel. So I wrote a trivial one. Suggestions are appreciated, my bash skills are pretty much nonexistent.
======
st3fan
Nice. But "Copy to /usr/bin" should really be "Copy to ~/bin or
/usr/local/bin". Copying randoms stuff to the system directories is not a good
idea on OS X.

